# February 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 5, 2020)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "The ol' forks and shadows bit" by @zulu42






 2. "Amaryllis" by @willard3





 3. "#8 from NYC....Baby! (An Afternoon/Evening...)" by @enezdez





 4. "Around the lake district" by @thereyougo!





 5. "Water drop collosion Results" by @bell





 6. "Tiger Framed" by @Kedarnag138





 7. "Mosquito #2" by @Johann Schutte





 8. "Eve- Beauty Portrait " by @DanOstergren





 9. "I'll Be Seeing You" by @oldhippy





10. "Bald Eagle Portraits" by @gnagel


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2020)

Boy, tough call, so many great photos!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 5, 2020)

Great month!


----------



## rosess (Mar 5, 2020)

Thumbs up! These shots especially the last one is so dramatic, with great impact! It makes me a little dizzy, but I love them all  From what I see they all deserved first place... Very well done!


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 6, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Boy, tough call, so many great photos!


 The Tiger wins this, I think.
Composition is dead on the money, exposure is perfect even though Im sure there have been some slight enhancements.
It is the one that strikes me as photography at high levels. The others are really good too.......but that is the one that did it for me.

For a  HDR processing effort, number 4 is striking.
None of these are bad, just different. The mosquito is a beautiful example of focus stacking. It too is striking.
Congrats to all nominee's. Just being nominated is an accomplishment in my view. I'm envious of your work.
Wish I had your talents. Please don't be offended in any way by my comments. I am new with cameras and do not know what I'm doing.
I'm far far away from a photography judge and just going by what my eyes see. Others probably see it different.
But the way that tiger is done. That's gonna be hard to beat. I think.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have voted but all good..............


----------



## Space Face (Mar 6, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 6, 2020)

Vote cast... such a hard choice


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Mar 6, 2020)

Not easy to decide, but finally cast my vote


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Done


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 6, 2020)

Some cracking images, voted.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 7, 2020)

Voted. All great photos, so hard to pick just one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 10, 2020)

Great variety. Good luck all!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 10, 2020)

These are really really great... so hard to vote ... enjoy every single one..


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2020)

I changed my vote 4 times. I'm sticking to my guns now. This has been the hardest one ever to decide or at least for me.


----------



## weepete (Mar 10, 2020)

Hard choice this month, there's some real belters in there.


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2020)

Great work, everyone!


----------



## Johann Schutte (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you to all who voted for my pic or considered its merits as a possible winner. Much appreciated. Johann Schutte.


----------

